# Sandance



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Is anyone heading to sandance next weekend? Thinking of going with a few friends,if anyone is interested we could all go as a big group


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> Is anyone heading to sandance next weekend? Thinking of going with a few friends,if anyone is interested we could all go as a big group


Where it is?


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Im going! Would love to meet up if your going - add me on facebook and I can PM you my number - Nicola Morgan Norris


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

www.sandance.ae

Sandance Friday 09 November 2012 - YouTube

have fun, people! looks awesome


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

U not going ben?

Adding u now 

The atlantis!


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> Is anyone heading to sandance next weekend? Thinking of going with a few friends,if anyone is interested we could all go as a big group


I wasn't originally going as I'm already going to Above & Beyond the day before... but now I've heard Marco V is playing you can count me in  I'll PM you my FB!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> Is anyone heading to sandance next weekend? Thinking of going with a few friends,if anyone is interested we could all go as a big group


I will also join u folks !!!
...... adding u on fb


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

is anyone heading there for 2???


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> is anyone heading there for 2???


It all depends how hard I fist pump the night before! I'd quite like to be there for the sun going down though (and get some actual sun, this working week is killing me haha!) so I may join you early on! Are you getting there for the very beginning?


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys - I'm going aswell. Will have about a 6 hour window before the night might be a write off for me so let me know if I can come meet you and put face to names. Add me on fbook aswell if you on - I'm Jamie Dawson.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

rachel , there u go .... u have now a group


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some of you there! Send me your FB details if you want to arrange meeting up!


----------



## pjb13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm going to this as well...pretty excited! Will be nice to meetup with y'all...add me on fb, its prashantjbhatia


----------



## pjb13 (Nov 7, 2012)

JackEnglish said:


> It all depends how hard I fist pump the night before! I'd quite like to be there for the sun going down though (and get some actual sun, this working week is killing me haha!) so I may join you early on! Are you getting there for the very beginning?


My thoughts exactly lol! Im going for Above and Beyond too, and I might just have a lazy afternoon and head there at about 4 pm.


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

pjb13 said:


> My thoughts exactly lol! Im going for Above and Beyond too, and I might just have a lazy afternoon and head there at about 4 pm.


Finally someone else who's going to A&B haha! I'm too excited I'm like the kids on the disney advert!


----------



## jennyb76 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm heading too. Jamie - there are a few Jamie Dawson's on facebook. Which one are you? I'm [email protected] on facebook...


----------



## jennyb76 (Nov 1, 2012)

There's a Meetup group that are planning on going to Sandance too 

Sandance @ Nasimi Beach - 3AM Dubai (Dubai) - Meetup


----------



## pjb13 (Nov 7, 2012)

JackEnglish said:


> Finally someone else who's going to A&B haha! I'm too excited I'm like the kids on the disney advert!


haha that was me when the gig was announced! Although I'm seeing them for the third time in a year...one can never get enough of fist pumping


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

pjb13 said:


> haha that was me when the gig was announced! Although I'm seeing them for the third time in a year...one can never get enough of fist pumping


haha yeah it's my 3rd time this year too! I first saw them in 2005 and they keep getting better and better! PM me your FB details if you want to meet up tonight mate!


----------



## pjb13 (Nov 7, 2012)

JackEnglish said:


> haha yeah it's my 3rd time this year too! I first saw them in 2005 and they keep getting better and better! PM me your FB details if you want to meet up tonight mate!


ah cool! I cant seem to PM anyone yet...my fb is prashantjbhatia. Send me a message so I know who it is.


----------



## MShawky (May 8, 2013)

Hello

Can you help with one ticket please. i am ready to pay. I am part of a group going there and we can surely join. 
/snip


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thought I'd bounce this back up.... We're off to Sandance on Friday but we've not been before so have no idea of times. There's nothing up on the Sandance website yet, so any idea what time to head up there, and when to expect The Killers to come on? 

Thanks


----------



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

theres a set list up? killers on at half 9


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thans! Where's the line up times? It's not on the Sandance website! The Killers | SANDANCE.AE


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

Heading to this too with a gang from work. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Thans! Where's the line up times? It's not on the Sandance website! The Killers | SANDANCE.AE


There you go ,Emanef :bowl:


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing better than a bit of the Wailers as the sun goes down!!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> There you go ,Emanef :bowl:


Thanks for that. Glad I checked as I thought it was a bit later and we'd probably have missed the Wailers!

Apparently it's a nightmare getting home.... is there a good time to head out (that doesn't involve missing any of The Killers!)? We're on the palm so whichever cabbie picks us up will be disappointed, but I guess swimming home is not advised....!


----------



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

as far as I remember u can only get buses back? or am I wrong? it tends to be a little mental after


----------



## venomsaajid (Feb 7, 2013)

THe Killers!!! Im sooo gonna miss this.... Never ever ever ever work in Retail ever!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can drive there and park can't you?


----------

